# Compilation of portable amps



## ghart999

I was thinking that it might be worthwhile to start a thread listing the existing portable amps along with their price and website link. No reviews here, just a list. I have spent so much time trying to determine what options I have and would have loved to have a single source to get a list of the options. I don't know if this has been done before, so maybe I am reinventing the wheel. I will start and maybe others can add to this. Maybe we could get a sticky if this gets filled up enough. I would define a portable as having battery power. This list also includes portable DACs, no longer sold amps, and DIY amps. Prices listed are in US$ dollars.
 __________________________________________________ _________________
 I also found a link to pictures of various portable amps. 
 Courtesy of Duncan from www.ipodstudio.com

 Portable Amps
http://ipodstudio.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=552

 Home Amps
http://ipodstudio.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=505
 __________________________________________________ _________________

 AOS Electronics - Flute DAC/AMP - $400 http://aoselectronics.com/index.html

 AOS Electronics - Piccolo DAC - $270 http://aoselectronics.com/index.html

 AOS Electronics - Pace DAC/AMP - $730-$890 http://aoselectronics.com/index.html

 Dr. Head - Dr. Head - 149 Swiss Francs  http://www.stgd.ch/audiotrak/DrHead/DrHead.html

 Electric Avenues - Pocket Amp 2 - $60 http://www.electric-avenues.com/amplifiers.html

 Eyevancsu Amplifiers - CMoy - $50 - $110 http://eyevancsu.net/_wsn/page2.html

 Headroom - Airhead - $150 http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?...&subTopicID=27

 Headroom - Bithead - $200 http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?...&subTopicID=27

 Headroom - Total Airhead - $200 http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?...&subTopicID=27

 Headroom - Total Bithead - $270 http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?...&subTopicID=27

 Headroom - Coda Amp LE - $299 http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?...&subTopicID=27

 Headroom - Overature DAC - $299 http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?...&subTopicID=27

 Headroom - Supreme - $449 http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?...&subTopicID=27

 Headroom - Cosmic - $729 http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?...&subTopicID=27

 Headroom - Cosmic Reference - $879 http://www.headphone.com/layout.php?...&subTopicID=27

 Headsave - Go-vibe - $65 http://www.headsave.com/vibe.html

 Headsave - Mint-Vibe - $60 http://www.headsave.com/vibe.html

 (*Note*: Headsave no longer exists, so you would have to buy used.)

 HPA - HPA-01A - price unknown http://proaudio.8m.net/index.html

 JMT Audio - Mint - $90+ http://www.jmtaudio.com/mint_headphone_amps.htm

 JMT Audio - Pimeta - $150+ http://www.jmtaudio.com/portable_amp.htm

 Larocco - Pocket Reference - $510 http://laroccoaudio.net/pocketref.html

 Meier Audio - Porta Corda MkII - $225 http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-audio/

 Portaphile - Portaphile Mini - $115-$200 http://www.portaphile.com/ordering.html

 Portaphile - The Portaphile v 2.0 - $175 http://www.portaphile.com/ordering.html

 Prelude Audio - Symphony II - $125 http://preludeaudio.com/products/aud...mphony-II.html

 Ray Samuels Audio - Emmeline SR-71 - $395 http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com

 Ray Samuels Audio - Emmeline XP-7 - $495 +$200 for PS http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com

 Rockhopper Audio - Mint - $80 - $90 http://homepage.mac.com/skatsaounis/...Audio/mint.htm

 Rockhopper Audio - PiMETA - $190+ http://homepage.mac.com/skatsaounis/...dio/pimeta.htm

 Rockhopper Audio - PPA - $200+ http://homepage.mac.com/skatsaounis/...rAudio/ppa.htm

 Shellbrook Labs - Super Mini Moy - $95 http://www.shellbrooklab.com/mini.htm

 Shellbrook Labs - Super Maxi Moy - $125-$215 http://www.shellbrooklab.com/maxi.htm

 Simpl Acoustics - A1 - $150 http://simpl.com/
 (*Note*: This amp only works with the iPod)

 Sound Professional - Lafferty Headbanger - $99 http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cg...?item=SP-HBA-2

 Twinstarr - Blue Cmoy - $90 http://www.twinstarr.com/twinstarr_blue_cmoy.htm

 Twinstarr - Red - $70 http://www.twinstarr.com/twinstarr_red_4881.htm

 Twinstarr - Black Apheared - $110 http://www.twinstarr.com/twinstarr_black_apheared.htm 

 Xenos - 3HA - $130 http://www.aptecpro.com/Xenos-Prod/X...ntro-page.html

 Xenos - 0HA - $55 http://www.aptecpro.com/Xenos-Prod/X...ntro-page.html

 Xin - Supermicro - $150 http://www.fixup.net/products/index.htm

 Xin - Supermini - $120 http://www.fixup.net/products/index.htm

 Xin - SuperDual - $160 (No longer available new)

 Xin - Supermacro - $250-$350 http://www.fixup.net/products/index.htm

 Z-Audio - Zmoy - $45-$110 http://z-audio.com/products.html
 (*Note*: No longer made.

 Z-Audio - Pimeta - $160-$350 http://z-audio.com/products.html
 (*Note*: No longer made.

 Z-Audio - Epsilon - $80 http://z-audio.com/epsilon.html

 Z-Audio - Mu - $110 http://z-audio.com/mu.html

 Z-Audio - Lambda - $170 http://z-audio.com/lambda.html


----------



## fr4c

Shellbrook Labs - Super Mini Moy - $95 http://www.shellbrooklab.com/mini.htm


----------



## Zweroboi

Headsave is no more...


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zweroboi* 
_Headsave is no more... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

Thanks. Duly noted in the original post.


----------



## LTUCCI1924

www.electric-avenues.com PocketAmp2-version2 60.00 with wal-wart. The amp uses 2 AA batt or 2 AA rechargeable batt.


----------



## Jahn

dont forget all the offerings by Portaphile.


----------



## Skipinder

You should include the amps that you can buy from a diyer on Head-fi (such as MisterX, JMT (http://www.jmtaudio.com), and Zemo) (http://www.z-audio.com/). These could include, a cmoy, mint, Pimeta, meta42, z-moy, etc. 
 The Cmoy usually varies from $20 - 70.
 The z-moy starts at $45
 I'm not to sure abouy the mint, but I guess from $80 - 110
 I have no idea what a meta42 is priced.
 The Pimeta can vary from $110 - 160 (or possibly even more)

 Oh and you could include the A47, but you don't see a lot of these being sold, so I have no idea what the price would be.


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jahn* 
_dont forget all the offerings by Portaphile._

 

Added


----------



## ghart999

Bump...

 Still looking for others help in listing some portable amps.


----------



## MASantos

here are some more:
 Z-audio zmoy(the others can also have battery power) - www.z-audio.com
 jmt portable & transportable pimeta amps- www.jmtaudio.com


 It would be very nice to have this one as a sticky.

 Manuel


----------



## Dixie Flatline

LaRocco Pocket Reference -- $510 from http://laroccoaudio.net/pocketref.html

 I'm not clear whether LaRocco Audio is taking orders for these at the moment or not.


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* 
_here are some more:
 Z-audio zmoy(the others can also have battery power) - www.z-audio.com
 jmt portable & transportable pimeta amps- www.jmtaudio.com


 It would be very nice to have this one as a sticky.

 Manuel_

 

Added.


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dixie Flatline* 
_LaRocco Pocket Reference -- $510 from http://laroccoaudio.net/pocketref.html

 I'm not clear whether LaRocco Audio is taking orders for these at the moment or not._

 

Added.


----------



## ghart999

Administrators - can we get a sticky on this? I think it is very helpful and should always be available for others to see. I will continue to maintain this.


----------



## Skipinder

THere is also the AOS Flute ($400) and Piccolo ($270), http://aoselectronics.com/

 You should add amps that you can buy from diyers on the board.

 Edit: Oh, and you can get the Pimeta cheaper than $150, you can get one for ~130 from JMT.


----------



## Dixie Flatline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skipinder* 
_THere is also the AOS Flute ($400) and Piccolo ($270), http://aoselectronics.com/_

 

Hmm -- the Piccolo is not an amp, it's only a DAC, but you're right, it still deserves to be here.

 That reminds me: the list should also have the HeadRoom Coda Amp and the Overture Portable DAC at $299 each, although they're extremely limited editions and unlikely to be available for very long.

 For that matter, if you're listing the Headsave amps, then you might also want to add the Xin Technologies SuperDual ($160), which is also no longer available new. (No website, since www.xintechs.com now points to fixup.net, which never had any info on the SuperDual.)


----------



## Jamey Warren

Our Supreme, Cosmic, and Cosmic Reference are also able to be powered by batteries.

 Cheers,
 Jamey


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamey* 
_Our Supreme, Cosmic, and Cosmic Reference are also able to be powered by batteries.

 Cheers,
 Jamey_

 

Added. Thanks.


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skipinder* 
_THere is also the AOS Flute ($400) and Piccolo ($270), http://aoselectronics.com/

 You should add amps that you can buy from diyers on the board.

 Edit: Oh, and you can get the Pimeta cheaper than $150, you can get one for ~130 from JMT._

 

Added the flute and piccolo.

 According to JMT's website, the starting price of the Pimeta is $150.


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skipinder* 
_
 You should add amps that you can buy from diyers on the board.
_

 

Can someone tell me which DIY amps to add?


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dixie Flatline* 
_Hmm -- the Piccolo is not an amp, it's only a DAC, but you're right, it still deserves to be here.

 That reminds me: the list should also have the HeadRoom Coda Amp and the Overture Portable DAC at $299 each, although they're extremely limited editions and unlikely to be available for very long.

 For that matter, if you're listing the Headsave amps, then you might also want to add the Xin Technologies SuperDual ($160), which is also no longer available new. (No website, since www.xintechs.com now points to fixup.net, which never had any info on the SuperDual.)_

 

Added. Thanks.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghart999* 
_Can someone tell me which DIY amps to add?_

 

actually you already have the two big ones on the board that are portable - the Mint and the Pimeta. JMT is a source. Hmm, for Cmoys you have that covered under that list too. I think you're set.


----------



## Jahn

hmm the A1 Simpl headphone amp has been getting some press, that should go there too.


----------



## MASantos

the simpl is also a portable amp. although it is made to use with an ipod only I think it should be posted.


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* 
_the simpl is also a portable amp. although it is made to use with an ipod only I think it should be posted._

 

Added.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LTUCCI1924* 
_www.electric-avenues.com PocketAmp2-version2 60.00 with wal-wart. The amp uses 2 AA batt or 2 AA rechargeable batt._

 

I haven't heard this one, but as LTUCCI noted on page 1, PocketAmp2-version2 from electric-avenues should be on the list.

 Has anyone heard this amp? (...seems like quite a bargain... but the sound???)


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* 
_I haven't heard this one, but as LTUCCI noted on page 1, PocketAmp2-version2 from electric-avenues should be on the list.

 Has anyone heard this amp? (...seems like quite a bargain... but the sound???)_

 

Added. It's so cute looking.


----------



## Skipinder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghart999* 
_Can someone tell me which DIY amps to add?_

 

See my post above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skipinder* 
_You should include the amps that you can buy from a diyer on Head-fi (such as MisterX, JMT (http://www.jmtaudio.com), and Zemo) (http://www.z-audio.com/). These could include, a cmoy, mint, Pimeta, meta42, z-moy, etc. 
 The Cmoy usually varies from $20 - 70.
 The z-moy starts at $45
 I'm not to sure abouy the mint, but I guess from $80 - 110
 I have no idea what a meta42 is priced.
 The Pimeta can vary from $110 - 160 (or possibly even more)

 Oh and you could include the A47, but you don't see a lot of these being sold, so I have no idea what the price would be._


----------



## ppl

don't forget the PPA


----------



## Skipinder

I just discovered that AOS PACE is "portable" it runs on batteries.

 Oh, and you should include the PPA, it can run on batteries too, I forgot about that. I'm not too sure on pricing. I'm guessing $350 ~ 380 +


----------



## jjcha

Dr. Head Headphone Amp

 (not the official webpage)

http://www.stgd.ch/audiotrak/DrHead/DrHead.html 

 Ray Samuels XP-7

 Best,

 -Jason


----------



## blitze

A Canadian small company is listing their Xenos 3HA amp in eBay listings, and seems to also sell directly. I am new to amps, but this seems to be a nice one, priced at US$130.

http://www.aptecpro.com/Xenos-Prod/X...ntro-page.html

 I bought a Electric Avenues model, and am looking forward to receiving it soon.


----------



## Fred

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blitze* 
_A Canadian small company is listing their Xenos 3HA amp in eBay listings, and seems to also sell directly. I am new to amps, but this seems to be a nice one, priced at US$130.

http://www.aptecpro.com/Xenos-Prod/X...ntro-page.html

 I bought a Electric Avenues model, and am looking forward to receiving it soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow, it's a great time to be new to headphone amps with all of the options in my budget. What kind of headphones will you be powering w/ the Electric Ave amp? Will you be using it w/ a PC? Let me know what you think of it because I'm very close to getting one of my own.


----------



## LTUCCI1924

Fred 
 HI: How ae you? I am using the PocketAmp 2 version 2 with my portable radio and senn. 590 with replacement cable 39" from headphile. I gave the amp a 100 hour burn in and the amp sounds great. Also I bought 2 AA recharble batt at ratshack and they charge in the amp when you listen to it with the wal-wart. Read the web site on batt.


----------



## Fred

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LTUCCI1924* 
_Fred 
 HI: How ae you? I am using the PocketAmp 2 version 2 with my portable radio and senn. 590 with replacement cable 39" from headphile. I gave the amp a 100 hour burn in and the amp sounds great. Also I bought 2 AA recharble batt at ratshack and they charge in the amp when you listen to it with the wal-wart. Read the web site on batt._

 

I'm doing great. Thanks for the feedback on the Elec Ave. Charging while you use the amp AC is a great design feature. 

 Have you tried any other amps before deciding on the Elec Ave? I'm currently emailing other manufacturers in the under $300 price range inquiring about return policies so I can test a few amps side-by-side before keeping one. 

 I'd like to buy w/ my ears instead of only my eyes but my eyes are sure liking what they see in the features of the $70 amp you picked up. I can't wait to try that baby out!


----------



## LTUCCI1924

Fred 
 HI: If you buy from the web site. E-Mail the builder the amp is only 60.00 + 4.00 air shipping from him. 

 I have owned the Total airhead, supreme, cmoy, meta42, pimeta, PPA, Super mini V3 up to V62D and a few that I forget about. LOL. 

 I like the small and inexpensive PocketAmp 2 version 2 at this time for its great price and cool features. I am using a portable radio and the pocketAmp 2 V2 is all that I need for that rig. 

 I have spent much more money on amps and find that they were not nessary for me and my sony 500 watt stereo receiver headphone jack is all I really need with its great power and great sound. 

 I only needed a portable amp that was not too much money and presto the PocketAmp2 V2 came into play. I would like to say that XIN has priced his amps out of my price range no matter how good they are. I mean how much does one spend for a portable radio to amp? Also the PocketAmp2 V2 poweres my 590 with power to spare.


----------



## Fred

LTUCCI1924,

 I'm looking to power my notoriously hard to drive k501's but don't want to go over board. Just need something to give a little kick to my work PC. Yes I'm lucky enough to be able to wear open, full sized cans at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The xin Supermacro's are kinda pricy to me too even though I've read they do wonders for the k501's. 

 Maxi Moy is another I'll be trying as the builder tells me it suits high imp phones, like my AKG's, well and he has a friendly return policy. 

 How do you think the Elec Ave compares to the Total airhaed and Cmoy you've owned?


----------



## LTUCCI1924

Fred 
 HI: The total airhead was an old one and not very good at that. The cmoy I sold real fast. The PocketAmp2 V2 is the first inexpensive amp that I really like. Just my opinion. The 501 might need a little better power though. My senn. 590 are only 120 ohms. The BASIC amp with more power would be a Pimeta if the P/A2 is not enough power or a used meta42. But they are not as small or have the features of the pocketAmp2 V2 has.


----------



## LTUCCI1924

FRED
 HI: This is from the web site.
 In the tradition of high-end audio systems, critical components are joined with thick, point to point traces for maximum conductivity. The amp can also be used to power speakers, not only headphones. You really will be surprised at how much power it can output for such a small device. This amplifier works great with all types of headphones including those made by Grado, Sennheiser, Koss, Sony, Etymotic, Shure, AKG, and many more. Please do this amp justice and use it with a nice pair of headphones. 

 Most portable devices have an output power between 5 to 10 milliwatts which is too weak to power a decent pair of headphones. This amplifier has a true output power of over 200 milliwatts RMS (almost 1/4 watt!), making the music louder by a factor of 610%. The signal to noise ratio (SNR) is 100 dB. Actually, with the volume turned on maximum, and no music playing, there is no static sound or hiss, which is something desirable. Building an extremely quiet, low distortion amplifier was a high priority.


----------



## blitze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fred* 
_Wow, it's a great time to be new to headphone amps with all of the options in my budget. What kind of headphones will you be powering w/ the Electric Ave amp? Will you be using it w/ a PC? Let me know what you think of it because I'm very close to getting one of my own._

 

I have two pairs of Sennheisers currently, an old HD425, and a lighter HD495 I got for portable use. The 425 is 600 Ohms impedance, and a hard to drive phone. I am hoping the PocketAmp will be able to work with these two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to see LTUCCI1924 is already using it - mine is in the mail, but didn't come in this weekend, bummer. Monday probably. I was quite impressed by the specs and detailed website, and the seller was very good, attentive and quick. He's a young Electrical Engineer.

 Fred, I noticed above that you have a pair of AKG K501s - this is on my wish list for a loong time, and I now found suppliers in my area I can buy them from. How do you like them? I heard good comments on them, but there seems to be some people not interested in them.

 My favourite music includes Classical, Jazz, vocals, and folk, not much into loud or rock at this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think the K501s would work for me?


----------



## Fred

blitze,
 I'll try to keep this short as this is an amp post. 

 Being new to the headphone hi-fi thing and only having a pair of koss cans from the 80's before the 501's, I don't have a lot to base my opinion on, but... 

 They are favoured by classical lovers (which can be a hard to please if not "picky" crowd). My home system as well as a couple of boom boxes I have can bring the volume up as loud as I want but they are lacking in bass and what I'd call over all "pop". They are supposed to take up to 300 hours of burn-in though but they feel so comfortable that I'm being patient with them.

 I think they haven't come close to the potential that burn-in time and the right amp will give them, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed and I'll let you know as time goes by and I sample different amps. 

 If your thinking of headphones as a way of not bothering anyone else with your music, think about a more closed set as anyone in the same room (or if the door is open, the next room!) will know what song your listening to. 

 Oh yeah, forget about powering them w/ a PC or portable alone. They crave power and will need an amp.


----------



## aeriyn

I'm confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What amp are you suggesting be added to the list?


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aeriyn* 
_I'm confused. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What amp are you suggesting be added to the list?_

 

If you mean fred, I don't he's recommendiing any amp. It appears he's talking about his koss phones from way back when, and recom. them.


----------



## Fred

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kirosia* 
_If you mean fred, I don't he's recommendiing any amp. It appears he's talking about his koss phones from way back when, and recom. them._

 

Sorry about that. Blitze was asking me what I thought about my K501's (which I'm trying to get an amp for) and I kind of babbled an answer back.


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ppl* 
_don't forget the PPA_

 

Can you provide a link?


----------



## ghart999

The amp list is now up to date with all the suggestions that have been made.


----------



## Fred

That is a sweet list. Thanks for doing it, it's been a big help for me.


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fred* 
_That is a sweet list. Thanks for doing it, it's been a big help for me._

 

Glad to here it.With all the help this forum has given me, I wanted to give something back. Although with all the money this forum cost me, I should sue for mental distress


----------



## xtreme4099

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghart999* 
_Can you provide a link?_

 


 A list of Builders for this DIY Amp is located at the bottom of this page
http://elvencraft.com/ppa/

 The PACE that is a PPA with a quality DAC and on board Battery pack is located http://aoselectronics.com/pace.html


----------



## blitze

Another possible supplier for amps - I just came accross Twinstarr on eBay, he's in Canada (good for those living here and unsure about duties and international shopping woes). Sells two models currently, a nicely made Cmoy, for US$90, and a Apheared47 Cmoy enhanced variant with two dual output opamps, priced at US$110. Add shipping to all prices, and he's working on a lower priced version, the Red model that will sell for around 70 US.

 The Cmoy model is at http://www.twinstarr.com/twinstarr_blue_cmoy.htm

 Apheared model (shown below) is at http://www.twinstarr.com/twinstarr_black_apheared.htm


----------



## LTUCCI1924

blitze
 HI: That amp look good. I mean it uses a 9 volt batt. Have you heard it and if so wich one. There seem to be 3 of them.


----------



## patgod

This is a great thread. I'd like to nominate for a sticky.


----------



## ReDVsion

I'll also nominate for sticky, but I would like to see the amps divided into portable and transportable status. Some of these amps being mentioned aren't exactly easy to lug around.


----------



## cfo

Sorry I haven't posted sooner.
 I would like to recommend the "Super Mini Mint Amp" sold by Western Impressions on Ebay. 
 It is sold as both a kit and assembled.
 I am not sure if it is a true "MINT" amp or an updated/upgraded Cmoy. However, it sounds better than the basic Cmoy amp that I also own. Slightly better resolution overall and tighter bass. It uses a Burr Brown OP2227P opamp.
 To my ears this amp does what it should-not only amplifies but enhances the sound coming out of a portable cd player that I mainly use it with. It adds no annoying or electronic colorations. And it nots even really broken in.
 I think it sounds as good or better than some other more expensive amps that I have tried that shall remain nameless.


----------



## blitze

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LTUCCI1924* 
_blitze
 HI: That amp look good. I mean it uses a 9 volt batt. Have you heard it and if so wich one. There seem to be 3 of them._

 

hi, Ltucci,

 Sorry, I haven't heard or seen in person any of those, I found the seller in eBay and thought it would be good to have it on this list. His work seems to be above the average hobby builder selling in eBay, but that's entirely based on looking up his webpages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The best is the Black model, $110 US. Interesting to see that he's coming up with a lower cost version (Red model) based on the same chip used in the Electric Avenues PocketAmp V2 - he's noticed that Gary is selling a lot of PA2V2s I think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I have one of them, just started the burning in as per your suggestion in another thread)

 I support the suggestion to make this thread a sticky - it's very useful for people starting to shop around indeed...

 EDIT:

 Just found on the listings on eBay that Xenos has a new amp model, selling in the same price range (US$ 55 Buy it Now price in eBay) as the PocketAmpV2 from Eletric Avenues. It even looks like it externally, but they have their own design circuits inside.






 And the inside view - two circuit boards, final output stage by individual transistors, not Opamp:






 Pretty neat. Another one to add to the list, maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Full specs at http://www.aptecpro.com/Xenos-Prod/X...ata-sheet.html


----------



## ghart999

Added all three of the Twinstarr models.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blitze* 
_Another possible supplier for amps - I just came accross Twinstarr on eBay, he's in Canada (good for those living here and unsure about duties and international shopping woes). Sells two models currently, a nicely made Cmoy, for US$90, and a Apheared47 Cmoy enhanced variant with two dual output opamps, priced at US$110. Add shipping to all prices, and he's working on a lower priced version, the Red model that will sell for around 70 US.

 The Cmoy model is at http://www.twinstarr.com/twinstarr_blue_cmoy.htm

 Apheared model (shown below) is at http://www.twinstarr.com/twinstarr_black_apheared.htm




_


----------



## ghart999

Can you provide a link to a website? I would rather not list eBay auctions as the source if possible.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfo* 
_Sorry I haven't posted sooner.
 I would like to recommend the "Super Mini Mint Amp" sold by Western Impressions on Ebay. 
 It is sold as both a kit and assembled.
 I am not sure if it is a true "MINT" amp or an updated/upgraded Cmoy. However, it sounds better than the basic Cmoy amp that I also own. Slightly better resolution overall and tighter bass. It uses a Burr Brown OP2227P opamp.
 To my ears this amp does what it should-not only amplifies but enhances the sound coming out of a portable cd player that I mainly use it with. It adds no annoying or electronic colorations. And it nots even really broken in.
 I think it sounds as good or better than some other more expensive amps that I have tried that shall remain nameless._


----------



## ghart999

Added

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blitze* 
_
 Just found on the listings on eBay that Xenos has a new amp model, selling in the same price range (US$ 55 Buy it Now price in eBay) as the PocketAmpV2 from Eletric Avenues. It even looks like it externally, but they have their own design circuits inside.
_


----------



## ghart999

Does anyone know how to get this turned into a sticky? I emailed the administrators last week about it with no response.


----------



## Fred

Another helpful column to add to the list would show which manufacturers allow a demo of their amps. It's so hard to choose an amp by web site hype and people's opinions. I need to buy audio w/ my ears. Examples: Electric Avenues and Shellbrook Labs allow returns after trying. Xenos and jmt audio don't.


----------



## Zemo

The Z-audio Zmoy and pimeta amps are no longer offered. They will be replaced in about 1.5 months with an all new line of original designs.

 -Z


----------



## MASantos

I think we should also include the amps made by others DIYFS such as misterx, vodochile( ups don't remember how to spell it) and others. Im not saying that JMT is better or worse, I just think we should include all the manufacturers. it's more fair this way.

 I also think this thread should be a sticky. how can it be done?


 Manuel


----------



## MASantos

I just went to the portaphile site and there is a new version of the porthaphile called v2.0 check it out the price is also different. It is now 175$ 

 don't forget to change the price and name at the list. 

 Manuel


----------



## ghart999

Noted.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zemo* 
_The Z-audio Zmoy and pimeta amps are no longer offered. They will be replaced in about 1.5 months with an all new line of original designs.

 -Z_


----------



## ghart999

Fixed.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MASantos* 
_I just went to the portaphile site and there is a new version of the porthaphile called v2.0 check it out the price is also different. It is now 175$ 

 don't forget to change the price and name at the list. 

 Manuel_


----------



## ghart999

This might be a lot to add. This info is already available at each manufacturers website.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fred* 
_Another helpful column to add to the list would show which manufacturers allow a demo of their amps. It's so hard to choose an amp by web site hype and people's opinions. I need to buy audio w/ my ears. Examples: Electric Avenues and Shellbrook Labs allow returns after trying. Xenos and jmt audio don't._


----------



## ghart999

Can someone help me out and list the DIYers (and their website) of the different amps. I will break this into a separate section. I assume the amps that would be included are: mint, pimeta, cmoy). Any other amps?


----------



## Fred

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghart999* 
_This might be a lot to add. This info is already available at each manufacturers website._

 

True but it is something to think about before plunking down cash.


----------



## cfo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghart999* 
_Can you provide a link to a website? I would rather not list eBay auctions as the source if possible._

 

The website for the "Super Mini Mint Amp" is www.westernimpressions.ca but it is currently "under construction" right now...whatever that means. The only page that is active is the /archive page which shows some other amps he has built.


----------



## Onix

Here's a portable amp by Prelude audio:

http://preludeaudio.com/products/aud...mphony-II.html

 And here's an amp made in Canada.

http://proaudio.8m.net/index.html

 And Rockhopper audio makes

 a mint:

http://homepage.mac.com/skatsaounis/...Audio/mint.htm

 a PiMETA

http://homepage.mac.com/skatsaounis/...dio/pimeta.htm

 and a PPA

http://homepage.mac.com/skatsaounis/...rAudio/ppa.htm


----------



## Onix

I have another one. This is not very liked around here, but this design was one of the first DIY headphone amps ever made and one of the first to be sold.

http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cg...?item=SP-HBA-2

 And it's better than the headphone jack of any portable, albeit sometimes it tends to have a hiss, specially with sensible cans.


----------



## ghart999

Thanks Onix. I have added all the amps you suggested.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onix* 
_I have another one. This is not very liked around here, but this design was one of the first DIY headphone amps ever made and one of the first to be sold.

http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cg...?item=SP-HBA-2

 And it's better than the headphone jack of any portable, albeit sometimes it tends to have a hiss, specially with sensible cans._


----------



## mr.karmalicious

Hey Z, did I get the last original ZMoy? I'm 'Ben' in the e-mails I sent you, if you knew my nickname instead of screen-name...


----------



## Zemo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mr.karmalicious* 
_Hey Z, did I get the last original ZMoy? I'm 'Ben' in the e-mails I sent you, if you knew my nickname instead of screen-name..._

 

Second to last, yeah.
 -Z


----------



## mr.karmalicious

Damn. I mighta had a collector's item


----------



## mekmek

Quote:


 Damn. I mighta had a collector's item 
 

I got my zmoy at about the same time. Maybe mine was the last?

 thanks Z


----------



## Zemo

eh, afraid not. Last one hasn't been recieved yet.

 -Z


----------



## dzm

you could add www.evilfire.com ´s cMoys - they sell on ebay for 25 GBP


----------



## patricklang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blitze* 
_My favourite music includes Classical, Jazz, vocals, and folk, not much into loud or rock at this time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you think the K501s would work for me?_

 

Definitely, they're probably the best price/performace for those types of music. I use a Meta42 that I built a while back. Initially I was using 1 buffer per channel, but upgraded to two. Stacking the buffers brought the bass quality out quite a bit, and made the sound a bit faster overall. These are extremely fast headphones. I'd say a Pimeta would be a good amp to consider based off my meta42 experience. Hopefully you could get a pair of 501's and a pimeta for around $300, and you'd be set if you have a decent source.

 I use the 501/meta42/revo7.1 on my desk at work along with j.river media center's ASIO mode and am very happy.


----------



## Onix

Another one. This guy is a Headfier and people likes a lot his work

http://www.eyevancsu.net/_wsn/page3.html


----------



## Onix

Zemo has new amps for sale, so maybe an update could be in order


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onix* 
_Another one. This guy is a Headfier and people likes a lot his work

http://www.eyevancsu.net/_wsn/page3.html_

 

Added.


----------



## ghart999

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onix* 
_Zemo has new amps for sale, so maybe an update could be in order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the update. I have added the new Zemo amps.


----------



## Dixie Flatline

Here's a bit of good news: Headsave has resumed limited production of the Go-Vibe amp, at http://www.go-vibe.com/ . Norm's only going to be making a couple of amps a week, but at least it's available for purchase again.


----------



## Lt_Core

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dixie Flatline* 
_Here's a bit of good news: Headsave has resumed limited production of the Go-Vibe amp, at http://www.go-vibe.com/ . Norm's only going to be making a couple of amps a week, but at least it's available for purchase again._

 

How does this compare to other amps in this price range, like the PocketAmp 2?


----------



## Dixie Flatline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lt_Core* 
_How does this compare to other amps in this price range, like the PocketAmp 2?_

 

Couldn't say personally, but it's gotten a lot of good press around here. There's a thread somewhere around that I think appar111 started, asking for a comparison between the Go-Vibe and the SR-71. General consensus was that they're both great for their price ranges (which are different by a factor of 5-6). Norm also revealed that he's got an SR-71 himself...


----------



## SockMan!

Perhaps it's time for an update? Some new portable and somewhat-portable amps:

Headroom Micro and DAC
Headroom Desktop Portable 
Meier Audio Porta Corda III (two versions: with or without USB)


----------



## kwhv

Hi everyone,

 how about Digizoid Zax amplifier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.shop.digizoid.com/


----------



## jerryg

new product, not sure how it is. I'm going to get it and test it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwhv* 
_Hi everyone,

 how about Digizoid Zax amplifier? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.shop.digizoid.com/_


----------



## Jmmmmm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerryg* 
_new product, not sure how it is. I'm going to get it and test it._

 

as long as you are fine with an amp with no way to adjust the volume...


----------



## Onix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerryg* 
_new product, not sure how it is. I'm going to get it and test it._

 

Look for information here before you buy it. There are some issues with it, as far as I rebember, one guy blew it just by inserting the batteries in a reversed position.


----------



## Oeryk

Bless you, ghart999 for this thread! It has helped me tremendously!

 Would it be prudent to update it with links to reviews of said portable amps? I have found a few here and there. What I really need is a review of the best amps under $200.


----------



## ab_ba

I have a more general question: Do I even *need* an amp? I'm listening to my iPod photo with Shure e5c's, thru the line-out with a Sik Din. I love the 'phones, and was totally content, till (darn you all) I read that 320 kbps AAC encoding would sound better than the default "high quality" (128 kbps) I had been using. So, I re-ripped a few of my CDs at the higher bit rate, and lo and behold, they sounded exactly the same to me. 

 So, either 1) I'm half deaf, or 2) everyone else on head-fi is half crazy, or 3) I need an amp. 

 I'm not looking for more volume (I twist my volume attenuator almost all the way down as it is) but now that I have tasted the better sound quality my shures give me, I've got to chase the unicorn: how good could this get??

 The Shures are 110 Ohm, and I take it the high impedance means they are easy to drive. Thus I suspect an amp might not make much of a difference. So, my question: has anyone used Shure e5c's with and without an amp? Does it help? Which amp did you use? Do the more expensive amps help even more?


----------



## hoosterw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ab_ba* 
_I have a more general question: Do I even *need* an amp? I'm listening to my iPod photo with Shure e5c's, thru the line-out with a Sik Din. I love the 'phones, and was totally content, till (darn you all) I read that 320 kbps AAC encoding would sound better than the default "high quality" (128 kbps) I had been using. So, I re-ripped a few of my CDs at the higher bit rate, and lo and behold, they sounded exactly the same to me. 

 So, either 1) I'm half deaf, or 2) everyone else on head-fi is half crazy, or 3) I need an amp. 

 I'm not looking for more volume (I twist my volume attenuator almost all the way down as it is) but now that I have tasted the better sound quality my shures give me, I've got to chase the unicorn: how good could this get??

 The Shures are 110 Ohm, and I take it the high impedance means they are easy to drive. Thus I suspect an amp might not make much of a difference. So, my question: has anyone used Shure e5c's with and without an amp? Does it help? Which amp did you use? Do the more expensive amps help even more?_

 

"Hearing" is something also to be learned. Given that you have normal ears as most of us do, you have to learn how to technically listen to music and determine it quality. You probably hear the difference but you simply don't recognize it. 
 I am now into this hifi hobby since about 3 years and I now hear things I couldn't have dreamed to hear when I started. And the more you hear the more experienced you get. (ps you also get spoiled)
 At least that is my opinion.

 I also have the iPod photo and the shure E5c and it is beyond doubt that there is a big difference to be heard between 128 and 320 kbs.


----------



## ab_ba

Thanks, hoosterw.

 I am beginning to see what you mean. When I switch back and forth between the same track sampled at the two bit rates, I fail to pick out particular differences. I'll find some feature that is just barely audible at 320, then go see if I can hear it at 128. It is always there. Also, the quality of the bass or the clarity of the high notes, these things aren't clearly different to me at the different rates, when I switch back and forth quickly between them.

 However, when I listen to a whole CD imported at 320, I am simply more "into" the music, more caught up in it, more satisfied, than when I listen to a CD that I have not yet re-imported. I am very dubious about vague comparisons like these: for the most part, I believe if you can't point to it, it doesn't exist. We are all so easily fooled. But, on the weight of experiences like these, I am starting to see what you mean. It's as if there is more ambiance or something at the higher bit rates.

 I recently pre-ordered a headphone amp (Ray Samuels's Hornet), and I am hoping (among other things) that this might finally make the 128 vs 320 kbps distinction more readily apparent. What are your feelings about amps with your shure e5's?


----------



## hoosterw

Hi,

 So far I have no experience with amps for headphones. But I am thinking on getting one. I also started another thread for this reason. When i do get one I'll let you know.

 A very distinct detail between different rates is the difference in the socalled 'soundstage'. whether you actual can hear the stage when/where the music was recorded. A room, a podium, a church. Can you hear the placing of the different instruments, i.e. the piano a little to the right in the front, the drums in the middle a little to the rear and the guitar on the right (these are examples ofcourse, althoug the setting is often like this.)

 On very high end equipment: Take an orchestra recorder in a for example royal albert hall. You should be able to 'see' the set up in front of you when hearing the music.

 Hans.


----------



## ab_ba

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoosterw* 
_A very distinct detail between different rates is the difference in the socalled 'soundstage'. whether you actual can hear the stage when/where the music was recorded. A room, a podium, a church. Can you hear the placing of the different instruments, i.e. the piano a little to the right in the front, the drums in the middle a little to the rear and the guitar on the right (these are examples ofcourse, althoug the setting is often like this.)_

 

That makes sense to me, that your sense for the soundstage would be lost at lower fidelity. I can imagine why that might be the case. Soundstage information largely arises from comparions between the signals at the two ears (time differences, etc), kind of the way that depth perception mostly depends on two eyes. If each channel is compressed independently, then that information would be destroyed. Also, compression mostly removes high-frequency information, where most inter-ear information resides, so that will contribute to. I will listen to see if I agree that my sense for instrument location is lost at greater compressions. It jibes with my sense that I am less caught up in the music.

 Where is your thread about amps?

 Aaron


----------



## hoosterw

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...5&goto=newpost

 Here it is.

 rgds Hans


----------



## FTLOSM

For fun (I realize this has to be more of a toy) but has anyone tried one of these from Radioshack?


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2103656
_
 Turn it up. Turn it up. Turn it up. 
 This volume booster works with most audio portables and delivers hi-fidelity stereo sound to one, two or three channels. Simply plug your headphones into the volume booster and listen to music, talk radio, audio books or a PC with two others--ideal when traveling by plane, car, bus or train. 

 Model: 33-1109 
 Catalog #: 33-1109 
 Price $21.99_ 

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------
 I haven't dabbled into adding an amp to my Rio S50 yet and am about to order up a set of Senn HD 595's and most likely a base level portable amp, but I thought for a few bucks this maybe fun to play with one afternoon...

 Anyone here who has tried one for fun?

 Bill


----------



## Romanee

Please add the following to the list:

 Portaphile PV2^2 Portaphile PV2^2 

 Portaphile X3 Portaphile X3 

 Rudistor NKK.01 Rudistor NKK.01 

 Ray Samuels Audio – The Hornet The Hornet


----------



## maddogmcq

And for a DIY project using Veroboard/Stripboard for *beginners*...

McqAmp


----------



## FTLOSM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FTLOSM* 
_For fun (I realize this has to be more of a toy) but has anyone tried one of these from Radioshack?


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2103656

 Turn it up. Turn it up. Turn it up. 
 This volume booster works with most audio portables and delivers hi-fidelity stereo sound to one, two or three channels. Simply plug your headphones into the volume booster and listen to music, talk radio, audio books or a PC with two others--ideal when traveling by plane, car, bus or train. 

 Model: 33-1109 
 Catalog #: 33-1109 
 Price $21.99 

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------
 I haven't dabbled into adding an amp to my Rio S50 yet and am about to order up a set of Senn HD 595's and most likely a base level portable amp, but I thought for a few bucks this maybe fun to play with one afternoon...

 Anyone here who has tried one for fun?

 Bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I ordered up a PAV2 from Gary at electronic ave and will have that in a week or so, for fun once it arrives I will also go pick up the radioshack amp mentioned above and with my 595's and my rios50 will let ya know what I hear, and hopefully down the road i can try one of the mid to higher end portable amps oneday to compare that too...


----------



## FTLOSM

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *maddogmcq* 
_And for a DIY project using Veroboard/Stripboard for *beginners*...

McqAmp_

 

Wow that looks really neat, I don't know anything about making something like this, anyone here tried it and if so what did you think and what did it cost parts wise to build?

 Says the guy didn't know alot about making stuff, I wonder if I could do this or not, would radioshack carry the parts needed?

 Might email the guy about it but wondered if anyone here has one or built one and what the skill level was, cost was, where they got the parts etc.

 Bill


----------



## adam917

Are the Boostaroos on this list? www.boostaroo.com

 The older version costs 24.95 USD + P&P & the new one that uses AAA batteries and 'improves' MP3 playback costs 79.95 USD + P&P.

 I have mine since early 2004 and it's still working well...


----------



## adam917

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FTLOSM* 
_I ordered up a PAV2 from Gary at electronic ave and will have that in a week or so, for fun once it arrives I will also go pick up the radioshack amp mentioned above and with my 595's and my rios50 will let ya know what I hear, and hopefully down the road i can try one of the mid to higher end portable amps oneday to compare that too..._

 

That RadioShack one is probably the Boostaroo rebadged. I saw it for 3 USD higher than the original price at boostaroo.com 3 months ago. It's just the Boostaroo with the RadioShack name on it.


----------



## Trance-Addict

Too bad this guide doesnt say which amps use tubes, or where to get one of those nifty tube amps in a altoid tin.


----------



## GreatDane

from the Boostaroo page:

 Built in Mp3 decompression enhancer circuit for a fuller, richer sound


 -now that's funny


----------



## chrisbbb

Can you update the list? the original PR is no more, 
 and the Larocco Pocket Reference II described at
http://laroccoaudio.net/pocketref.html 
 is $449 from 
http://ipastudio.com/shop/?page=shop...&product_id=18. 
 My baby is on the way..


----------



## B-side J

This is a great thread but I think it need a major update with the links!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only about half actualy get you to the right place. 

 Thanks


----------



## FTLOSM

BTW I have the pav2 from Gary and its an awesome little amp - I would recommend it to anyone looking for a decent price boost sound wise...


----------



## wbrando

Google has a link to http://members.shaw.ca/storage_2/headsave/ that makes it appear that there is renewed life for Headsave. There was all also a thread on an other site that indicated he had come back at the above address. (http://ipastudio.com/forums/showthre...=hybrid&t=1199)

 Maybe Headsave wasn't "completety dead; just mostly dead" as they said in the Princess Bride. Let's hope.


----------



## devwild

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wbrando* 
_Google has a link to http://members.shaw.ca/storage_2/headsave/ that makes it appear that there is renewed life for Headsave. There was all also a thread on an other site that indicated he had come back at the above address. (http://ipastudio.com/forums/showthre...=hybrid&t=1199)

 Maybe Headsave wasn't "completety dead; just mostly dead" as they said in the Princess Bride. Let's hope._

 

The proper link is http://www.go-vibe.com - norm was only down for a couple months before he set that up I think.

 Many things on this list are in a dire need of updating. Xin's amp prices are wrong, and headroom is listing all the year-old amps. If this list isn't going to be updated it shouldn't be a sticky any more.

 I would love to see a nice neat concise list for both portables and normal amps. A simple table - Name (linked if relevant) - price - type(opamp/discrete/tube/etc) - portable (yes/no) - dac (yes/no)

 That would be enough to let people know what's out there, then they could investigate the rest. Or perhaps it's time for one of us to start a seperate site like headphonereviews.org.


----------



## CAMiasm

i e-mailed norm galdano (owner of go-vibe?)

 i recieved an auto-response that said...

  Quote:


 The go-vibe V4 has sold out. 
 There are no plans to offer a replacement.
 I have a few one-of-a-kind custom headphone amps left:
 1) 1 only go-vibe V3.
 2) 1 only custom Home-Vibe.
 3) 1 only custom compact Home PIMETA.
 4) 1 only portable PIMETA in a translucent Serpac case.
 Thanks to all who have supported me throughout the past three years. "Good Vibes" and happy listening!


----------



## B-side J

There are two more poratble that I know of to add to the list!

 Practical Devices-XM3 $135 UDS www.practicaldevices.com

 And the NEW ISA Diablo! MRSP $500 I belive. Made by Larroco Audio for http://www.ipodstudio.com

 I have both on order! LOL


----------



## YamiTenshi

Can someone update the list? Seems the OP is MIA.


----------



## Azure

Yeah, the first page really needs to be updated. 

 -JMT Audio is no more
 -Rockhopper doesn't seem to make the PPAs anymore
 -The new SuperMicro is $169
 -The new SuperMini is $199
 -The new SuperMacro is $349
 -There's now the Hornet and the AE-1
 -Eyevancsu and his CMOYs seems to be no more
 -The Coda Amp LE, Overature DAC, Supreme, Cosmic (Reference) are all discontinued
 -The new Portaphile V2^2 now starts at $189 and the "mini" (Now the X^3) at $109
 -Epsilon is now $99, Mu is $149, and Lambda is $199


----------



## devwild

I would be willing to restart this thread and update it periodically if the mods are willing to sticky it. Honestly it's the sort of reference I would like to see more of.


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghart999* 
_The amp list is now up to date with all the suggestions that have been made._

 

I seen you mentioned Ray Samuels,but i didnt see the Hornet listed. 
 Im still wondering how the hornet compares in sound to the Super Maxi Moy,and other amps out there.
 :SR80 Smile:


----------



## FishenFool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dzm* 
_you could add www.evilfire.com ´s cMoys - they sell on ebay for 25 GBP_

 


 I can personally vouch for product sold at this website as that is the cMoy Variant that I am currently using. I opted for the Penguin Chocolate Mints Model.
 It has a real good sound but I wish I had asked him to include the option of a DC Power Jack (preferably one that also recharges).


----------



## FishenFool

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FTLOSM* 
_For fun (I realize this has to be more of a toy) but has anyone tried one of these from Radioshack?


 ----------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2103656

 Turn it up. Turn it up. Turn it up. 
 This volume booster works with most audio portables and delivers hi-fidelity stereo sound to one, two or three channels. Simply plug your headphones into the volume booster and listen to music, talk radio, audio books or a PC with two others--ideal when traveling by plane, car, bus or train. 

 Model: 33-1109 
 Catalog #: 33-1109 
 Price $21.99 

 ----------------------------------------------------------------------
 I haven't dabbled into adding an amp to my Rio S50 yet and am about to order up a set of Senn HD 595's and most likely a base level portable amp, but I thought for a few bucks this maybe fun to play with one afternoon...

 Anyone here who has tried one for fun?

 Bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I did try one of these for my first Headphone Amp and was very disappointed with the results.
 One of the biggest problems was the lack of any kind of volume control on the amp which forces me to control the volume with my head unit.
 This is also one of the biggest drawbacks to the boosteroo amp that I saw someone post about as well.


----------



## leng jai

What about the Little Dot Micro+ ?


----------



## Romanee

The current Go-Vibe 5 web site:

New Go-Vibe Site

iPod Studio review

iPod Studio Go-Vibe 5 Photos


----------



## gdeth

i've cleaned up the original post's info quite a bit. you can find it here.

 if a moderator wants to use it, please feel free.

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=196425


----------



## Nick H.

Here's the only high quality amp I know of which is available (and made) in the UK - the Canford Battery Headphone Amplifier Mk 2, £164, which is $310 or so. http://www.canford.co.uk/commerce/pr...oductid=20-287


----------



## Len Moskowitz

We announced HeadLine at the AES conference in San Francisco this past week. Perhaps readers here would be interested in it:

http://www.core-sound.com/HeadLine/1.php


----------



## Solitary1

http://www.mseedlabs.org.


----------



## fordgtlover

Available on Ebay for $49.99

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZzeroaudiocraft
http://zeroaudiocraft.net/


----------



## ZackP

the lambda is now 150


----------



## audio_gabber

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adam917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are the Boostaroos on this list? www.boostaroo.com

 The older version costs 24.95 USD + P&P & the new one that uses AAA batteries and 'improves' MP3 playback costs 79.95 USD + P&P.

 I have mine since early 2004 and it's still working well..._

 


 The new unit is down to $49.99 on the Boostaroo.com site now.


----------



## Manny Calavera

The first post needs one hell of an update....at least half the links are dead.
 No matter the browser used.


----------



## Podster

Am I posting right to get a reply?


----------



## sugarman

XM4-$135.00
http://www.practicaldevices.com/purchase.htm


----------



## inthused

I know I've been out of touch for a few years so bear with me when I ask "what ever happened to the PPA"? This was supposed to be one hell of an amp during the design stage and my plans were to purchase one, or should I say get in line for, but of course I couldn't wait so I bought a meta from Lou, (howdy Lou, long time no see) built by JMT which I still own to this day and remains my favorite portable. I bought and sold several other brands/models to try out but JMT's continually reigned supreme with my setup.
 Anyway I'm rambling,,,, will someone kindly bring me up to date on the PPA, please.
 Thanks


----------



## Onizuka-gto

portability is my main piority, but also quality (obviously) so i'm willing to pay over $150-ish range.

 But been reading about the Xtra X-1, and they say that's a good entry amp for portability and price, however you do need to tweak it somewhat.

 i'm new, so i was thinking of going with the newb friendly iBasso T2, but it hasn't been properly reviewed by SkyLab yet.

 He reviewed the mSeed Spirit Amp very highly, but it's abit big for me to hold that in my back pocket as I fly alot, and my hand lugguage is too big to fit under the front seat so i tend to keep all my audio stuff on myself, same goes for the Go-Vibe 6m.

 So I'm eyeing the new Minibox-D and E.

 Those look like good portable Amps, and the review has been positive so far.

 If anyone is interested i found that Chinese Ebay user who does the Xtra-1 and other amps, heard you can deal with him/her the traditional chinese way, and haggle the price down.

 Since i kinda need to get stuff fast before i fly out (two weeks left!) 

 I'm giving the Minibox-E a go, and knock off $50, and sacrifice for no warranty. 

 The small footprint which rivals the iBasso and the Xin Supermini/Micro hopefully whould be friendly on my pockets. wish me luck on my haggling!






 Edit: Just like to say I hate you guys.
 I'm already $110 poorer and with a new minibox-E amp, and now i'm eyeing up the Storm STB4 Amp.....curse yooooou Head-fi!


----------



## jamato8

Geez, no one posts here and there are no updates. Who maintains this? Go-vibe 7, D1 yada, yada, yada. . .


----------



## cyanbomb

Perhaps you might want to update the list?
 AOS Electronics and Xenos (alas!), are no longer in the headphone amp business.


----------



## amb

DIY design developed by AMB.
 Inquire about having one prebuilt by MisterX or thrice.

 -Amp name/model: Mini³ ("mini cubed")
 -In production? Yes
 -List price: DIY: varies, approximately $75 USD in parts; Prebuilt: contact builders for pricing info
 -Current "street" price: n/a
 -Type of amp: Solid state (opamp based) portable, 3-channel active ground. Two versions available: high performance (HP) or extended runtime (XR).
 -Stock tubes: n/a
 -Crossfeed: None
 -Other processors: None
 -Portable? Yes
 -Power supply: 9V NiMH rechargeable battery, onboard charging circuit with external 15V-24V AC-DC wall adapter.
 -Detachable power cord? n/a
 -Number of headphone jacks: 1
 -Jack output impedance (per jack, if more than one): < 0.01Ω
 -Jack output (per jack, if more than one -- include @ #Ohms) n/a
 -Jack type: 3.5mm mini phone jack
 -Inputs: Line in
 -Other outputs: n/a
 -Output power, HP edition: 300mW/ch into 32Ω, 30mW/ch into 300Ω
 -Output power, XR edition: 180mW/ch into 32Ω, 30mW/ch into 300Ω
 -Possible upgrades/upgrade path: n/a
 -Input Sensitivity: n/a
 -Maximum Gain: 5 (14dB) default, can be built to other gain settings
 -Input Impedance: 10KΩ nominal
 -Output Impedance: < 0.01Ω 20Hz - 20KHz
 -Total Harmonic Distortion, HP edition: 0.0011% (RMAA, 300Ω load)
 -Total Harmonic Distortion, XR edition: 0.0023% (RMAA, 300Ω load)
 -Intermodulation Distortion, HP edition: 0.0064% (RMAA, 300Ω load)
 -Intermodulation Distortion, XR edition: 0.0070% (RMAA, 300Ω load)
 -Frequency Response: 0Hz - >4MHz, +0, -3dB (limited by test equipment)
 -Slew rate, HP edition: 52V/µS, 100KHz square wave
 -Slew rate, XR edition: 162V/µS, 100KHz square wave
 -Rise time, HP edition: 166nS 10%-90%, 100KHz square wave
 -Rise time, XR edition: 54nS 10%-90%, 100KHz square wave
 -Signal to Noise Ratio: 93dBA (RMAA)
 -Stereo Crosstalk: -90dB (RMAA)
 -Housing material: extruded aluminum
 -Size (dimensions): 2.1"W x 3.3"D x 0.9"H approx, not including volume knob
 -Weight: 5.6oz. including battery


----------



## StayOnBoard

I didn't see this one posted.

 This is where I got mine from:

www.miniatureaudio.com

 I loved my purchases, took only a day to get here and the prices were really good for me. At least in the range that I can afford to pay.


----------



## gallardo88

out of all the amps listed on the first page ( the updated one), what amp would be the best for under 300 $ ( but preferrably less ) to use with darths? Preferrably should have a dac but it's not essential.
 thanks


----------



## StayOnBoard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_out of all the amps listed on the first page ( the updated one), what amp would be the best for under 300 $ ( but preferrably less ) to use with darths? Preferrably should have a dac but it's not essential.
 thanks_

 

Personally, if Im looking for a DAC and a Amplifier I really like the Fubar3. Its a great little gadget, love the casing and quality and its also under 300$ so pretty affordable IMO.


----------



## dave-g

Hi all, I've been out of touch with reality for a few years, what happened to Meier audio's portable amps? he's only got one listed on his site now and it's the one for us head-fi'ers. I was hoping that he had upgraded the porta-corda line or at least had some mods for it.


----------



## jmageshazam

I was wondering, would the PA2V2 amp be a good match with my creative zen v plus and modified grado sr80's


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmageshazam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was wondering, would the PA2V2 amp be a good match with my creative zen v plus and modified grado sr80's_

 

When I had a PA2V2 I paired it w/ an SR125 and ER6i. I felt they had good synergy and enjoyed the sound. As a first amp or an starter amp it is IMO a nice one.


----------



## jmageshazam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I had a PA2V2 I paired it w/ an SR125 and ER6i. I felt they had good synergy and enjoyed the sound. As a first amp or an starter amp it is IMO a nice one._

 

merci beaucoup

 jon/jmageshazam/jmagesizzle


----------



## tpc41

about half the links in the original post are dead..just to let you know


----------



## Jaw007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ghart999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking that it might be worthwhile to start a thread listing the existing portable amps along with their price and website link. No reviews here, just a list. I have spent so much time trying to determine what options I have and would have loved to have a single source to get a list of the options. I don't know if this has been done before, so maybe I am reinventing the wheel. I will start and maybe others can add to this. Maybe we could get a sticky if this gets filled up enough. I would define a portable as having battery power. This list also includes portable DACs, no longer sold amps, and DIY amps. Prices listed are in US$ dollars.
 __________________________________________________ _________________
 I also found a link to pictures of various portable amps. 
 Courtesy of Duncan from ipod & portable audio studio

 Portable Amps
ipastudio - world's largest portable audio galleries - portable headphone amps & DACs - Powered by PhotoPost

 Home Amps
ipastudio - world's largest portable audio galleries - headphone amps, DACs & power supplies - Powered by PhotoPost
 __________________________________________________ _________________

 AOS Electronics - Flute DAC/AMP - $400 AOS Electronics Co. Home Page

 AOS Electronics - Piccolo DAC - $270 AOS Electronics Co. Home Page

 AOS Electronics - Pace DAC/AMP - $730-$890 AOS Electronics Co. Home Page

 Dr. Head - Dr. Head - 149 Swiss Francs Digital Audio & MIDI from Audiotrak - Dr Head / Headphone Amplifier

 Electric Avenues - Pocket Amp 2 - $60 Welcome to Electric-Avenues.com - More About The Portable Headphones Amplifier

 Eyevancsu Amplifiers - CMoy - $50 - $110 auto insurance home loan credit at eyevancsu.net

 Headroom - Airhead - $150 Products - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 Headroom - Bithead - $200 Products - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 Headroom - Total Airhead - $200 Products - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 Headroom - Total Bithead - $270 Products - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 Headroom - Coda Amp LE - $299 Products - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 Headroom - Overature DAC - $299 Products - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 Headroom - Supreme - $449 Products - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 Headroom - Cosmic - $729 Products - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 Headroom - Cosmic Reference - $879 Products - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 Headsave - Go-vibe - $65 http://www.headsave.com/vibe.html

 Headsave - Mint-Vibe - $60 http://www.headsave.com/vibe.html

 (*Note*: Headsave no longer exists, so you would have to buy used.)

 HPA - HPA-01A - price unknown Site Builder

 JMT Audio - Mint - $90+ jmtaudio.com

 JMT Audio - Pimeta - $150+ jmtaudio.com

 Larocco - Pocket Reference - $510 LaRocco Pocket Reference

 Meier Audio - Porta Corda MkII - $225 http://home.t-online.de/home/meier-audio/

 Portaphile - Portaphile Mini - $115-$200 orderingb

 Portaphile - The Portaphile v 2.0 - $175 orderingb

 Prelude Audio - Symphony II - $125 http://preludeaudio.com/products/aud...mphony-II.html

 Ray Samuels Audio - Emmeline SR-71 - $395 News - Ray Samuels Audio

 Ray Samuels Audio - Emmeline XP-7 - $495 +$200 for PS News - Ray Samuels Audio

 Rockhopper Audio - Mint - $80 - $90 http://homepage.mac.com/skatsaounis/...Audio/mint.htm

 Rockhopper Audio - PiMETA - $190+ http://homepage.mac.com/skatsaounis/...dio/pimeta.htm

 Rockhopper Audio - PPA - $200+ http://homepage.mac.com/skatsaounis/...rAudio/ppa.htm

 Shellbrook Labs - Super Mini Moy - $95 http://www.shellbrooklab.com/mini.htm

 Shellbrook Labs - Super Maxi Moy - $125-$215 http://www.shellbrooklab.com/maxi.htm

 Simpl Acoustics - A1 - $150 simpl.com :: Brilliant Sound Made Simpl.
 (*Note*: This amp only works with the iPod)

 Sound Professional - Lafferty Headbanger - $99 Microphones, USB Microphones, Preamplifiers, Digital Recorders, Cables and more at Rock Bottom Prices from The Sound Professionals - Great deals on Microphone, Preamplifier, Digital Recorder, Cable and more!

 Twinstarr - Blue Cmoy - $90 headphone amplifier twin star suns at twinstarr.com

 Twinstarr - Red - $70 headphone amplifier twin star suns at twinstarr.com

 Twinstarr - Black Apheared - $110 headphone amplifier twin star suns at twinstarr.com

 Xenos - 3HA - $130 http://www.aptecpro.com/Xenos-Prod/X...ntro-page.html

 Xenos - 0HA - $55 http://www.aptecpro.com/Xenos-Prod/X...ntro-page.html

 Xin - Supermicro - $150 Cool Stuff

 Xin - Supermini - $120 Cool Stuff

 Xin - SuperDual - $160 (No longer available new)

 Xin - Supermacro - $250-$350 Cool Stuff

 Z-Audio - Zmoy - $45-$110 Z-Audio - Products
 (*Note*: No longer made.

 Z-Audio - Pimeta - $160-$350 Z-Audio - Products
 (*Note*: No longer made.

 Z-Audio - Epsilon - $80 Z-Audio - Epsilon

 Z-Audio - Mu - $110 Z-Audio - Mu

 Z-Audio - Lambda - $170 Z-Audio - Lambda_

 

Thanks for the list,it saves the fingers from doing the walking.LOL


----------



## wnmnkh

Man, this list is completely outdated.


----------



## brettra

Hi All,

 New to this post so please bear with me...

 To be efficient here is my question (and maybe I am insane)..
 I am looking for advice on purchasing a portable amp/DAC that is on the small side that can actually drive bookshelf sized speakers. It must have the following:
 -one USB input
 -one optical digital input
 -one stereo RCA input
 -be easily switchable between these input (a remote would be amazing!)
 -the DAC needs to accept 96khz and possibly upsample 44.1 and 48 to 96khz

 Is this possible? Is there a product that can do all this? I have looked and cannot find anything. Perhaps a 2 part solution would be best--an outboard DAC and receiver?

 ...I am going out of country for possibly 2 years and would like to pick something up that can handle SACD output from my PS3(optical), iTunes output from my mac mini(usb) and be able to run an unforeseen third device through the RCA's. Also it'd be nice if this magical piece of hardware could then be incorporated into my soon-to-be high-end setup once I return home.

 Thanks for listening all. If anyone can point me in the right direction on this I'd be grateful.

 Please feel free to drop me a line at brettra2@yahoo.com.

 Many Thanks!
 Brett


----------



## Traveller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gdeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've cleaned up the original post's info quite a bit. you can find it here.
Windows XP64-bit - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio_

 

I think the link is bad / wrong... could you please post a correct link?

 Thx and thx for making the list in the first place


----------



## RuiCanela

Please update this thread, most of links are screwed!


----------



## Happy Camper

Shouldn't this be moved to portable amps?


----------



## SoundCheck88

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oeryk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bless you, ghart999 for this thread! It has helped me tremendously!

 Would it be prudent to update it with links to reviews of said portable amps? I have found a few here and there. What I really need is a review of the best amps under $200._

 

 Hello - it is a must to have the i phone for audiphile sound over a regular i pod.not even close you will Thank me .keep smileling.!!!sound check 88

 ALSO AMPS FOR UNDER 200.00 I HAVE THE GERMAN MADE PORTABLE AUDIOPHILE SOUND -LYRIX -A GREAT AMP .O1 DISTORTION LOUDNESS/BASS ENHANCE /DAC INPUT-1 9 VOLT BATT TO CHARGE -COMES WITH POWER SUPLY 15 VOLT PLUG IN.DEFEAT SWITCH.ECT.$ 159.00 .YOU CAN FIND IT ON GOOGLE SEARCH.YOU CANT GO WORNG.!!YOU CAN E MAIL ME @ GHE518@YAHOO.COM


----------



## 346L3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Happy Camper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shouldn't this be moved to portable amps?_

 

I also think this should be moved to portable amps but then again it doesnt seem to be updated and the op hasnt logged on for a year. Maybe someone should start a new thread in portable amps.


----------



## Spanese

would anyone recommend me a good but inexpensive amp for my senn hd595?


----------



## Sw33t.Shuga.Ray

the OP really needs some updating


----------



## jimndre

Please add the TTVJ Millet Hybrid Amp TTVJ Millett Hybrid Amp - $459.00 : TTVJ, Todd The Vinyl Junkie


----------



## Gbjerke

which of these would work best with Senn PXC 450?


 and btw u should add iBasso D2 and D10


----------



## Jackbush

If you mean fred, I don't he's recommendiing any amp. It appears he's talking about his koss phones from way back when, and recom. them.


----------



## Kawai_man

nice guide


----------



## bass_nut

any portable amp that our veterans here can recommend for my Grado SR325IS ? preferred music genre 70s-80s rock/pop/new wave and new age music

 thanks


----------



## ekoshyun

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any portable amp that our veterans here can recommend for my Grado SR325IS ? preferred music genre 70s-80s rock/pop/new wave and new age music

 thanks_

 

I'm actually VERY interested in the same exact style of music and setup. I don't need the amp to be completely portable, however. I've been looking at the Little Country III, but it's $500 and does not have a DAC. Too much moneys.. ahh..


----------



## headfever

[_QUOTE=Sw33t.Shuga.Ray;5394311]the OP really needs some updating[/QUOTE]_

 I don't think so, Some times the OP or any other individual parts will not decide the overall sound quality. The AMP is a system designing, to apply which part is the requirement of the designing target. What I have saying is good parts don't mean decent sound.


----------



## Sovelin

Not sure if this has been brought up yet, but the iBasso line is missing from this sticky.


----------



## OHPC

Any mention to the chinese amps? Like the Fiio?


----------



## pohugfla

Forget the engine noise - the screaming toddler in the next bank of seats and the chatterbox behind you are the people you need to silence - buy the bassiest pair of IEMs you can find. Long haul isnt about musical enjoyment, its about getting off with your sanity intact - good luck.


----------



## WalkGood

The OP or a mod should really edit the first post, broken links, out of date products or eliminated, incomplete current list. Does it really desirve to remain a Sticky o_O


----------



## grokit

No Headstage Arrow, HE model or otherwise in this entire thread!


----------



## Hellenback

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No Headstage Arrow, HE model or otherwise in this entire thread!_

 

A[size=medium] BIG[/size] x2


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hellenback* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A[size=medium] BIG[/size] x2_

 

X3 for the Arrow.


----------

